# I know they are out there



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Hey Dudes:
I need to find some dirt late model bodies for T-jets. The ones I'm thinkin' of are of the skinny variety. I think Moonstone had some, but I can't find them on his site.
Can you all stear me toward a provider for these?

Thanks,
Tim


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Tim,
You are correct, the skinny LMDM were from Moonstone. I know the guys at CITRO are looking for them also, perhaps an e-mail to Moonstone might get some re-issued. I would be interested in a few more also.
There is an ebay seller named HO-Models that does the same body but in a size suitable for AFX even thought they have mounts for both AFX and T-Jets.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

MOONSTONE BODIES

Give this link a try.

http://www.moonstonebodies.com/motorsports_car_bodies.html


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*bodies*

good luck on your search. i have emailed a couple of other resin casters to see if they would do something close to the moonestone body. i have not had any takers as of yet but they said that they would give it a thought. like i told them in my emails i believe there is a nice size market for these bodies! :thumbsup:

your home for dirt t-jet racing!

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Got my skinny ones (and wide ones like pictured above from TEAM D.V.S.) from Fandango.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Larry 
Those are Moonstone bodys those sre some of the cars that race in CITRO group here in IL. Very fun class


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I figured they were Moonstone. Moonstone did a very good job of copying the ones from Fandango. :dude:


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Larry 
I believe Moonstone had there's out first. I know its been at least five years ago. A buddy of my is the one that sent Luna a 1/64 die cast form his collectiable business to have is shrunk down. We had to talk Luna into even doing it because he said he didn't think it would be a good Fray style body or would sell good. Turns out he was right it wasn't a good Fray body but it was his best selling body.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dlm*

sure would be nice if someone would cast these again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Ho-models on Ebay has them now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

wheelszk said:


> Ho-models on Ebay has them now.


 
Link me (searched and came up empty-handed)


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, ho-models 2nd page, just checked. note small (h)


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Moonstone may not have copied but they did not have them first. I am the evil one that sent the diecast to Jack Rutherford when he made the skinny version. A local racer here in Beatrice had just won the national championship for the fourth straight year (never been done before or since!) and I wanted one I could race so I hired Jack to make me some.


----------



## Brixmix (Dec 2, 2007)

Larry
Could that be Johnny "the Jet" Saathoff? I believe his race shop and Chassis business from Beatrice. If it was then It was the IMCA Modified National Championship. Yes that is a VERY tough feet since IMCA has like 1500 active drives around the country.


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

Yes, The Jet is who I was talking about. After winning four in a row, he retired. Then a racer from Texas quickly clicked off two championships in a row. Now Johnnie didn't want the guy to tie or break his record so The Jet came out of retirement and went out and won the championship yet again, cutting off the other racer's streak. Hehehe...

You've got to love it when a plan comes together. :thumbsup:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Funny thing how those Moonstone bodies are bigger and heavier than their other bodies...
Just somehow does not seem right... :lol:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

someone please cast these !


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*dirt late models*

at last ol Jaybo has found the connection! :thumbsup:


----------



## BRPHO (Aug 1, 2006)

Isnt this the same body Bearsox(Dennis) is producing currently that was posted in another thread?

They fit t-jet chassis......

He has them in the posting "New bodies done" a couple of posts below this one.....


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*Dlm*

Nope these are casted by chad swim , who bought the mold from moonstone and slightly alter them to make them a little lighter! :thumbsup: Bearsox version is his version and i will leave it at that!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I beg to differ with all of you guys, but the first guy to cast these late model bodies was a guy called Big Roy, Roy Cutshaw. I bought some of his dirt late model bodies long before any of the other casters were making them. They were made to fit T-jets! He made a pretty nice 57 chevy too. I think he also made a T-Bucket and a Chevy Nova that where real nice. I wish he was still casting............


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*dlm*

well parts pig thnxs for the history lesson, but the fact of the matter is that swim has the mold plus the casted bodies and lives 30 miles from me. Hell i just might buy them all ! :thumbsup:


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*dlm*

well parts pig thnxs for the history lesson, but the fact of the matter is that swim has the mold plus the casted bodies and lives 30 miles from me. Hell i just might buy them all ! :thumbsup:

http://z9.invisionfree.com/CITRO/index.php?


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

partspig said:


> I beg to differ with all of you guys, but the first guy to cast these late model bodies was a guy called Big Roy, Roy Cutshaw. I bought some of his dirt late model bodies long before any of the other casters were making them. They were made to fit T-jets! He made a pretty nice 57 chevy too. I think he also made a T-Bucket and a Chevy Nova that where real nice. I wish he was still casting............


*Thanks Dennis for pointing out yet another caster who made these bodies ! I knew they were made prior to Moonstone and after reading this thread see that Jack Rutherford / Fandango made them prior to Moonstone as well and i also know that i think it's Hotlaps racing that makes some nice ones too as well as HoModels . I do recall Big Roy a long while ago making that bucket T and it was awesome. Along list of casters making this body in several versions and sizes. BTW the Moonstone was with 6 window posts and mine has 4 which is one of the obvious differences more than a few folks missed. There are others too but 4 posts vs 6 , larger window openings , lexan glass ( east coast late model racin i'm told ) , and a drivers side window net option are all upgrades i added . As for team DVS you should support your friend and fellow group members and race partners and buy as many as you like heck even all as you mentioned as that's what helps keep groups together and strong. Too many times groups fail to support a good friend and vendor and that vendor either fades away from non-support or turns sour on the business side of things. I know that had happened to me in your group as folks that had asked that i do or make something only to become non-supportive when i finally got the product done ! 

Enjoy Bear :wave:*


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I have several of Big Roy's bodies, (I was too late ordering to get the T-bucket) and probably a dozen more from various other casters as well. As you pointed out each one is a bit different as each caster modifies the body as he sees fit. This is one of my favorite bodies. I will probably order several of your version of this late model body also. Just one thing these real 1:1 race cars don't have windshields, just a few metal bars in front of the driver, with hardware screen on them and tear offs on their helmets, or a small piece of plexi-glass on the bars with tear offs on that. I have seen it done both ways. Just see the photo below.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

quote from t-jet tom

Team D.V.S.- Jaybo......Dont forget that not only did I paint that particular modified, I built it cage and all and also made the two masters that Chad on the CITRO site has the casted bodies for sale. Also, I would like to add that the dirt late model bodies that are advertised on H.T. SURPRISINGLY look JUST like (without the window pillar),the same as the Moonstone/Chad dirt late model bodies that they put their time,money,and effort into shrinking to accomodate the tjet chassis. Those bodies have been available for quite sometime from either Moonstone or from Chad since I beleive Chad had bought the rights to the mold as I have understood the situation to be. FWIW.... Could this be some kind of coinsidence that they have been casted by someone else?

Tjettom


http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=2887405#post2887405


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

And the Moonstones looked like the Fandango's , Hot laps , HoModels , Big Roys an all look like the diecasts and it looks like the 1 to 1 and so on etc etc etc . And NO the Fandango according to Larry Thomas who sent in the diecast was the SMALL variety for sure . Top that with neither Tom , Schad or DVS has ever actually seen a Big Roys body to knows it's size and well you all seem to be talking and swearing by stuff you have no clue about ! Geez ... OLD:beatdeadhorse: news Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

bearsox said:


> And the Moonstones looked like the Fandango's , Hot laps , HoModels , Big Roys an all look like the diecasts and it looks like the 1 to 1 and so on etc etc etc Geez ... OLD:beatdeadhorse: news Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Fandango's, HoModels and Big Roys may look the same but are much larger than the Moonstone version. I think they were cast from the 1/64th diecast.
Did you cast from the diecast or did you repop the smaller version that Moonstone came out with?


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

thats right the fandango was huge!


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

:beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse::beatdeadhorse: You guys still have no clue it seems .


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

All other DLM bodies before the Moonstone/Chad bodies were humongously large and were more like AFX bodies with screw posts added. The Moonstone/Chad bodies were engineered to fit the tjet. 
Obviously it doesn't seem to matter who makes what anymore.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

Tjettom said:


> All other DLM bodies before the Moonstone/Chad bodies were humongously large and were more like AFX bodies with screw posts added. The Moonstone/Chad bodies were engineered to fit the tjet.
> Obviously it doesn't seem to matter who makes what anymore.


Tom ,
i respect your opinions but please read posts from Larry Thomas regarding the Fandango body and the post from parts pig regarding the Big Roy body as both bodies were made for tjets and atleast one if not both were of the smaller variety. PLEASE lets just get over this thread since it's obviously not going to do anything but insite hard feelings between folks who were supposed to be friends !
respectfully , Dennis


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Does it really matter? Especially since some of them are not "readily available" to all as they have never been advertised for sale per say on an open public board or web site.


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

co_zee said:


> Does it really matter? Especially since some of them are not "readily available" to all as they have never been advertised for sale per say on an open public board or web site.


It does matter. Why would anyone spend their time and money to produce a good resin body just so someone can copy it and put it up for sale?


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

How many would you like no_zee?


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Sorry Chad, don't need one, I have the ones I want already!!:wave:

Unless one can prove that Dennis simply re-popped the skinny Moonstone body, well, this is just another sand lot peeing match. Why not just take it off board where it belongs?


----------



## demo49 (Oct 13, 2004)

*Its easy to copy but not good for the hobby.*

Did Dennis repop the moonstone version? What did he cast from if he did not make a copy of the Moonstone body?

Just my personal opinion that you should respect the people making the bodies and not recast them. I will never cast someone else's work. It's not right! 

Its easy to copy but not good for the hobby.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

co_zee said:


> Sorry Chad, don't need one, I have the ones I want already!!:wave:
> 
> Unless one can prove that Dennis simply re-popped the skinny Moonstone body, well, this is just another sand lot peeing match. Why not just take it off board where it belongs?


There is no way to prove a copy...That is simply why folks go by code of ethics! At the very least permission or an agreement of useage would be a good starting gesture.
How would other accomplished casters feel having what they worked and paid for simply copied without even a word of thanks.
Respect comes to my mind....:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## co_zee (Mar 28, 2005)

Tjettom said:


> There is no way to prove a copy...That is simply why folks go by code of ethics! At the very least permission or an agreement of useage would be a good starting gesture.
> How would other accomplished casters feel having what they worked and paid for simply copied without even a word of thanks.
> Respect comes to my mind....:wave: :thumbsup:


That is exactly my point. If it cannot be proven then take it elsewhere. And the point about ethics is a good one but quite moot. Ethics, like morals, and other issues of the same have become so dissolved from what they should be they no longer have a clear and concise basis. People have taken away a the solid standard on which they were drawn and made it so that each one of us can determine what is ethical. This situation is a very good point as such. No solid proof of the transgression but there are those who are are already throwing stones. Where is the ethics there? Whatever happened to innocent until proven guilty? 

And when it comes right down to it, did not the casters copy the work of those in the 1:1 realm who poured out the sweat and finances to create the bodies in the first place? I have yet to see a caster give credit to any of those folks. Let alone pay the proper fees to cast a replica of their work. Where is the ethics there??????? Where is the respect????? Show us a caster that has created a body and presented it to look like a real car yet says they did not copy it in any way. Sorry, but ethically, the only person who should really get credit for a body is the one who originally designed it, no matter the scale. Everything that follows are merely copies and modified adaptations. Ethics and respect know this.




Hope everyone had a great 4th!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Attention!

Calling '76 Cordoba!

Your services required stat!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)




----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

1976Cordoba said:


>


Doba gets popcorn...no fair I want some...







Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah munch beter now. :hat:


----------

